# mud jam pic's and video's



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

well i had a good time i wanted to do a movie but maybe next time.. i will say that me and filthy and our wives are the only 4 wheelers in the group that was snorkled so we had to be careful were we went .. that will not happen again i hated it .. filthy knows he felt the same way but o well couldnt be rude .. other than that and getting trashed every night it was a good time .. click on video's for them to play

filthys wife 
[ame=http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/walkerb_01/?action=view&current=mudjam2012001.mp4]







[/ame]

me i made it further lol
[ame=http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/walkerb_01/?action=view&current=mudjam2012005.mp4]







[/ame]
hook that winch up sister lol








i hook it up myself lol








our chicks


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

dunno who this was but he was in a situation ..


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

looks like yall had a real good time, pretty cool honda BTW, and filty im shocked that canam isnt ten feet tall yet lol.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We definitely had a blast, and yeah I felt the same way about having to avoid the good stuff bc of all the other guys not having snorks......but looking at some of those pics yall should be able to tell I made the best of it still. Brian, it's only a matter of time bro, I've got my eye on a Performance ATV 6", but I'm still waiting on Super ATV to release their 4" before I jump on that $4300 lift. I tell you what though, being vertically challenged didn't slow me down much out there 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Awesome! :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

few more videos
[ame=http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/walkerb_01/?action=view&current=mudjam2012012.mp4]







[/ame]
this the mother hole lol
[ame=http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/ww162/walkerb_01/?action=view&current=mudjam2012047.mp4]







[/ame]
i will upload some more when i get home from work..


----------

